# New online resource launched for 457 visa holders in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A new online resource has been created for overseas workers in Australia holding 457 visas to inform them of their rights and obligations in the workplace. Minister for Immigration and Citizenship, Brendan O'Connor, said that the multilingual audio visual tool will be invaluable for sponsors to use in induction programmes for their overseas workers. 'The [...]

Click to read the full news article: New online resource launched for 457 visa holders in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

